# Wieder mal ein GT Rennrad - GT Force 1998



## LeFrankdrien (4. April 2020)

Servus miteinander,

der Stevo hat mich gebeten, einen Aufbaufaden für das anderweitig angekündigte GT Force aus 1998 zu erstellen.

So kam es ja zu mir. Zwar NOS, aber teilweise schon ganz schee angeschrabbelt und auch mit ein, zwei, drei kleinen Dings:





Auch wenn es nicht "klassisch" ist, sollte das Radel aber mit schwarzen Anbauteilen aufgebaut werden, da beißt die Maus kan Faden ab. Eine 105er Gruppe 5500..hatte ich bis auf die Kurbel ja schon. Die Kurbel hab ich dann in NOS bekommen. Also musste das 4-Kant Lager auch raus...und dann fing es wieder an.

Natürlich hat wieder ein depperter Landmaschinenmechaniker das IL trocken eingebaut und mit 1.000.000 NM neigeochst.

Nachdem ich beide Hebel des Cyclus Tools mit meiner unbändigen Franken-Power schier abgerissen hab, musste was Anderes her. Also mal den DeWalt DCF 899 Akku-Schlagschrauber ausgepackt, der nominell 950 NM entwickeln kann.





Auf Stufe eins hat er nur wengla auf dem IL rumgeklopft, gerührt hat sich nix. Auf Stufe zwei hat er gefühlt wengla schneller drauf rumgehämmert. Zwar laut wie Sau, aber nicht wirklich effektiv. Auf Stufe drei, mit max. 950 NM hat er das Ding dann nach gefühlt 10 Sekunden gelöst. 

Danach hab ich noch schnell den Konus vom alten Steuersatz runtergeschlagen und dann gewogen.

Sebastian hat ja gelästert, des wär Wasserrohr, aber die Waage hat gar net sooooviel angezeigt:





2235 g find ich gar net sooooo schlecht. Mein Pinarello Super Prestige S mit Columbus KL (nicht SL!!!) hatte auch schon über 1900 g. Auch mein Backes Stahl-Maßrahmen hatte über 1800 g. Die Gabel kam bei genau 725 g. raus.

Aktuell sind noch einige Teile im Zulauf. Unter anderem ein neuer quill stem für 31,8er Lenker, denn der Ritchey Evocurve ist aus ergonomischen Gründen gesetzt. Hier die Kopie vom geilen Factory Five Vorbau:





Und hier das endgeile Original in Titan(!):





Und aus Kostengründen kommt dieser Steuersatz rein: Tange Seiki Falcon FL 250 (natürlich in schwarz wie oben ausgeführt).





Als Laufradsatz werd ich nen uralten Miche Excite nehmen, den mir mal ein Kunde geschenkt hat, als ich noch im Fahrrad-Konsum geschraubt hab...

Sattel wird wohl ein Flite Classic..Stütze ne Kalloy GT Stütze.

To be continued...

VG
peru


----------



## Onegear (6. April 2020)

Das schau ich mir gerne an  

Ich find das übrigens mit schwarzen Anbauteilen absolut passend. Bringt den Rahmen besser zur Geltung meiner Meinung nach! 
Weiter so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (7. April 2020)

Geil! Ich bin gespannt! Richtig schicker Rahmen! Obwohl ich nicht verstehen kann, warum selbst an dieses Modell schon der ganze Ösenbums drangebraten wurde. 

Dass du mit deiner geballten Frankenpower nicht gleich das gesamte Tretlager aus den Nähten gerissen hast! ? Aber schön dass es mit dem D Gewalt nun doch geklappt hat. Ansonsten bin ich da ganz bei Olli bzw. den Surly Jungs: "There is no new black." Und silber am weißen Rahmen wirkt einfach viel zu brav. Die Waffe soll ja schließlich auch auf ner Waffe sitzen.... ? Bin auf die Quali der Vorbaukopie gespannt!

Weitermachen!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (7. April 2020)

Hey Jungs,

jo, den Vorbau lass ich zur Sicherheit erstmal röntgen. Weil wenn ich bis dahin net wengla abnehm, dann reißt des alles sowie ohne weiteres Zutun auseinander  

VG
peru


----------



## LeFrankdrien (19. April 2020)

Servus zusammen,

heute stand zur Auswahl: Putzen, Wäsche waschen, Bügeln oder am Force schrauben......keine Frage was ich gemacht hab 

Da wir ja hier von nem Stahlroß sprechen, möchte ich - wie alle anderen Bike Bekloppeten auch - dass das schöne Rad so lange wie möglich auf Erden bewegt wird. Vor allem nachdem es schon seit 1998 von keinem schmierigen Mechaniker-Finger angegrapscht wurde. Also einmal Duschen mit FluidFilm bitte:





Dann ginsg weiter mit der Rahmenvorbereitung. Natürlich mustte der schwarze Steuersatz rein:





Leider baut der minimal höher, so dass die Kontermutter nicht mehr greift, wenn man die Sicherungsscheibe mit der Nase ebenfalls verbaut. Da ich absolut keinen Bock auch die nochmalige Suche und einen erneuten Kauf habe, wird das nun ohne verbaut. Da sehr ordentlich gekontert wird es so gehen (müssen).

Danach wurde wieder ein Innenlager verbaut. Diesmal natürlich mit dem guten Langzeitfett in schickem Blau (das riecht so gut nach Werkstatt) und mit dem passenden Drehmoment von 45 NM.





Nachdem das erledigt wurde, hab ich mal den Antrieb rausgekramt. So lag das nun seit Jahren im Keller. Wie wir alle, WUSSTE ich: das Zeug brauch ich wieder mal. Eigentlich hab ichs aber behalten, weil es keiner kaufen wollte :









Die Kurbel war ja gesetzt, weil in NOS bekommen:





Die FlaHas von Elite fich einfach geil. Elite Cuissi könnte ich überall verbauen (hab ich auch in "raw" am Backes-Stahl-Maßrad). Bzgl. dem güldenen Logo-Boppel-Dinges muss ich nochmal in mich gehen. Eventuell wird es auch noch etwas purer in schwarz ohne goldenen Porno-Bling....

Dann war eine Entscheidung nötig. 1. für den Umwerfer und zweitens für ein Schaltwerk:













Da der Rahmen ja leider keinen Anlötsockel hat, muss ich hier nochmal in mich gehen. Die Reduktionen für die 31,8er Schelle waren leider für eine 34,9er Schelle konzipiert worden und passten von daher natürlich nicht in den Umwerfer. Eine schwarze Adapter-Schelle für 28,6er Geröhr hatte ich natürlich auch nicht mehr im Fundus. 3 Stück für 31,8er Sitzrohr, aber nix für dünnes Stahlrohr. Also Einkaufsliste wieder erweitert . Der tofunator @tofu1000 hat mich eh scho ausgelacht wegen meinem Bestreben, ein "Budget" einhalten zu wollen. OK, das Thema is nun auch lange durch...

Beim Schaltwerk habe ich mich dann für das SS Schaltwerk entschieden, da das GS scho ganz schee angegrabbelt war. Etwas zuuuu viel für meinen Geschmack. Sollte die Antriebskombi doch nicht funktionieren, dann wird halt trotzdem das SW mit dem langen Käfig verbaut.

Da ich ja auch nicht jünger werd und der Druck früherer Tage langsam aber stetig nachlässt - dafür das Körpergewicht im identischen Umfang zunimmt - musste dann halt eine "hanger extension" ran. Ich hoffe, so ein 34er Ritzel schalten zu können. Anders ist die Heldenkurbel für mich nimmi fahrbar. Evtl. wird sogar noch ein 38er KB als kleines Blatt montiert.





Die Bremsen haben noch die RC55 Beläge bekommen und - natürlich- schwarze Befestigungsschrauben.

Den Dummy quill stem hab ich nur fürs Handling in der heimischen Wohnzimmer-Werkstatt verbaut, der kommt wieder raus, wie oben schon geschrieben. Die Räder sind wie gesagt uralte Miche Excite, die mir ein Kunde aus meiner Zeit beim Fahrrad-Konsum in Bad Rodach geschenkt hat. Damals war da ein 8-fach Miche/ Campagnolo Freilauf montiert, für den es natürlich keine modernen Kassetten mehr gab. Nach viel Telefonieren habe ich dennoch einen HG Freilauf bekommen und kann nun den Shimpanso Antrieb fahren.

Das HR hat im Zuge der Freilauf-Montage eine Reinigung/ Fettpackung/ Konuseinstellung bekommen und läuft satt und rund, das VR bekommt die Park Tools Konusschlüssel nochmal zu spüren 





Ich fänd es soooooooo geil, wenn ich mit dem Hobel unsere inoffizielle "Historica"-Runde unter die Räder nehmen könnte.

So, das wars für heute, stay tuned for more action!

VG
peru


----------



## tofu1000 (19. April 2020)

Geil, geil, geil! ? Ich glaub der Hobel wird ganz nach meinem Geschmack! Weißer Rahmen und schwarz glänzende Anbauteile - beste Kombo ever! Da steht der Rahmen schön im Mittelpunkt und schläft nicht silbern ein...

Meine Wunschlaufradvorstellung wären schwarze Felgen, silberne Speichen, schwarze Naben. Und selbstredend Skinwalls. ? Boah, ich bin gespannt!

Und bzgl. Budget: Wenn ich halt recht hab! ? Hätteste mal bei den Park Tool Schlüsseln gezielter ausgesucht, dann wär auch mehr fürs Force drin gewesen... ?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (20. April 2020)

Stevo,

Du und Deine Wunschvorstellungen  Na vielleicht hänge ich mal den LRS von nem anderen Rad rein, damit Du mal gucken kannst. Ist ein R-Sys SLR mit Turbo Cottons....dann wäre der Frevel perfekt.

Im Ernst, wenn Skinwall, dann muss es ein Exalith Felge von Mavic oder ne Oxic von DT Swiss sein. Sonst ist die auch bald silber.

Klar gibts auch andere Skinwalls, aber wenn der Turbo Cotton nicht von Specialized wäre, würde ich den an allen Rädern fahren. Der gript, ist schnell und fährt sich darüber hinaus traumhaft komfortabel.

ACHTUNG, Bild der Ketzerei:





Die LRS Kombo is schon optisch ansprechend, fürs Force müsste es halt nur noch ein Metall-Rundspeichen LRS sein. Dann ging all black auch i.O.

Ach ja, die Konusschlüssel sind sinnvoll ausgesucht. Ich kann ALLES reparieren damit ???

VG
peru


----------



## Onegear (21. April 2020)

Fein machst du das Peterle ?
Ich bin ja auch für Skinwalls auf dem Stahlross. Gibt es doch momentan im Zuge der Retrowelle von fast allen Herstellern ;-) Der Preis des Turbo Cottons würde mir persönlich Tränen in die Augen treiben ????
Ansonsten bin ich beim LRS beim Stevo: schwarze Naben und Felgen und silberne Speichen! Und nen klassisches Speichenbild...das gefällt mir beim Excite ehrlich gesagt nicht so doll ?

PS: das Steuersatz Einpresswerkzeug von Cyclus ist einfach ein Gedicht. Man braucht es nicht so oft, aber wenn man es benutzt, arbeitet man automatisch mit einem fetten Grinsen


----------



## tofu1000 (21. April 2020)

peru73 schrieb:


> R-Sys SLR ... Turbo Cottons ... Exalith Felge von Mavic ... Oxic von DT Swiss



Aaaalter, du wirfst hier mit Begriffen um dich, die ich allesamt erstmal recherchieren musste... ? Kannte ich alles nicht, obwohl ja selbst hier inzwischen drei Dackelschneider stehen, aber halt nur altes Gelump, bis auf die Fixxe. Aber scheint ja alles nur Edelstoff zu sein, was du da so aufzählst. Ich hätte eher an sowas wie im Mairag gedacht:





Also H+Son TB14 auf passenden 105er Naben. Würde auch besser ins Budget passen.... ? Aber du wirst die Fuhre schon stilsicher zu Ende bringen! Ob mit Turbo Cottons oder ohne. Wäre mir so shaijsegal was da auf dem Reifen steht solange er gut läuft.... Und apropos Edelstoff: Warum bekomm ich hier in letzter Zeit vermehrt Werbung für feminine Zweimannzelte angezeigt?!?



Onegear schrieb:


> ...
> schwarze Naben und Felgen und silberne Speichen! Und nen klassisches Speichenbild...



Hab ich mir schon immer bei deinen anderen Rädern gedacht: Der Kerl hat Geschmack.  ?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (25. April 2020)

Mei ihr Buwe...

ihr habt Euch doch abgesprochen ...

Ok, ok, gut aussehen tut das schon am Mairag! Also bin ich ab in die Keller und ins Außenlager...und tatahhhh, da war sogar noch ein lang vergessener LRS an der Wand gehangen. Der musste eh zentriert werden, also werden hier noch gleich die Speichen getauscht. Wegen Skinwalls schau ich mal nach einem guten, dezenten Reifen, die Logos der Schwalbe schreien immer so laut...

*Wie hätten denn die Herren gern die Speichennippel??? Schwarz oder silber? Bitte zügig antworten, will bald bestellen* 





Dann kam auch der Vorbau an. Und ich muss über Chinesen einfach schmunzeln, dazu am Ende mehr.

Natürlich waren einige Kratzer und Stellen mit Abrieb zu sehen, da hatte ich aber auch nix anderes erwartet. Von der sonstigen Ausführung kann man eigentlich nur positives berichten. Sauber verschliffene Schweißnähte, der Vorbaudeckel ist passgenau passgenau ohne Kanten innen oder außen gefertigt. Ob der Lenker dann wirklich gut geklemmt wird, werden wir nach der Montage sehen. Ich werde die Innenseite mit Schleifviess aufrauen und Carbon Montagepaste beim Einbau verwenden. Der relativ schwere, dickwandige Evocurve sollte das abkönnen.

Was ganz und gar nicht toll ist, sind halt folgende Aussetzer:











Der Deckel kann so gar nicht geklemmt werden, da zu lange Schrauben verwendet wurden. Da ich als Vorsichtsmaßnahme aber sowieso vorhatte, die Schrauben gegen Edelstahl-Versionen von Pro Bolt Germany zu ersetzen ist es halt ein Schönheitsfehler..Edelstahl-Schrauben in schwarz natürlich.

Beim Klemmkeil hätten sie sich das Eloxal auch sparen können, wenn man das Ding dann so verhunzt. Auch hier war sowieso der Plan, Teile aus einem europäischen quill stem zu benutzen (Schraube+Klemmkeil).

Da ich in Schrauben aus China gar kein Vertrauen habe, wird auch die Klemmschraube gewechselt. An nem quill stem ist die ja nicht ganz unerheblich für die Sicherheit....

Beim Kramen in den Vorräten hab ich dann noch mein Rentner Backup für die Kurbel gefunden:





Leider nicht komplett schwarz....mal sehen wie das aussieht wenn montiert...

Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich auch gleich noch den Lenker aus meinem 5er Vorrat geholt:





Da sieht man schee, warum mir der so taugt. Oberlenker kannste super greifen, breite Auflage und compact Form...das kann man im Gegensatz zu den klassischen Lenkern auch die STIs formschön montieren. Steif genug isser auch und mit 275 g für 15 EUR preislich völlig im Rahmen...

Stay tuned..

peru


----------



## tofu1000 (28. April 2020)

peru73 schrieb:


> Mei ihr Buwe...
> 
> ihr habt Euch doch abgesprochen ...
> 
> ...



Boah, jetzt gehst du aber in die Vollen! Den LRS hätt ich ja direkt so reingeklingelt. Aber wenn du schon fragst: Ungeöst silber, geöst schwarz. ?

Und was die tschinehsische Tschinehsen-Kopie betrifft: Da du die vorrangig sicherheitsrelevanten Teile eh tauschst, isses ja zu verschmerzen. Aber beobachten würde ich das Teil wohl trotzdessen während der ersten Ausfahrten...

Und die TA's sind für mich immer noch die zweifellos schönsten Blätter am Markt!

Die Spannung steigt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onegear (30. April 2020)

Ich bin bei Steve: Ungeöst silber und mit Ösen dann schwarz (der Kontrast mit schwarzen Speichennippeln und silbernen Ösen ist schön finde ich) Allerdings musst natürlich nen guten Speichenschlüssel nehmen damit du die schwarzen Nippel nicht verhunzt ;-) . Aber das weißt du aufgrund jahrelanger Schraubererfahrung natürlich 

Weiter so! Bin auch gespannt aufs Ergebnis


----------



## LeFrankdrien (1. Mai 2020)

Hi,

ich sag doch....ihr habt Euch abgesprochen!  

Ok, dann soll es so sein. Ausnahmsweise darf die werte Mitleserschaft Einfluss auf den Aufbau nehmen. Ich werde deshalb den LRS zerrupfen (er war eh komplett lose eingespeicht, da er wohl komplett neu zentriert werden musste), die Speichen ausmessen, silberne 1,8-2,0 Speichen besorgen (Felgen sind ungeöst..). Zwischendurch muss ich mit Steves Hilfe die Naben, der Vorbaudeckel und eine Sattelstütze pimpen. Es kann also nu a bisserl dauern bis wieder was kommt...

VG
peru


----------



## tofu1000 (1. Mai 2020)

Der hat's gestern natürlich nicht mehr geschafft. Deshalb war halb zehn auch erst Bierstart... Morgen hat der Kerle nicht auf, also Montag.
Pffft! Abgesprochen! Einfach nur zwei Typen mit ausgesprochen gutem Geschmack und n Auge für's Detail!  ?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (2. Mai 2020)

Tofunator.....Eigenlob stinkt ...

Ich zerrupf heut den LRS, die Stütze wird aber erst nächste Woche ankommen.

Dann würde ich Dir alles mal zusenden, wenn Dein Laser-Guy das machen würde / will:


Stütze ausm ZRX als Vorlage
Nabensatz VR/HR
Kalloy Stütze
Chen-Shin-Yuang-Wang-Hong-Fu - Kara-Te - China-China Kopie Vorbau-Deckel

Wenn ich vom Lenker die Logos abbekomm mit meinem wiederaufbereiteten MEK-Wundergift, dann leg ich den auch mal bei....kannst ja mal fragen, ob man den Laser so justieren kann, dass er Leder bearbeitet..dann kriegste den Flite auch noch 

Rest wieder dann per PN!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (6. Juni 2020)

Sodele,

dank dem tofunator sind heute frisch gelaserte GT Teile angekommen...dem Steve an dieser Stelle den herzlichsten Dank für die Unterstützung. Hab schon ne Idee für eine Belohnung..

Links die Fälschung, rechts das original:





Der gesetzte Evocurve :





Der Vorbau - Deckel:





Die Rückseite des Vorbaus- damit man nicht vergißt was man fährt:





Die Naben - mit Logos 2x :





Lenker / Vorbau verbaut:





Montiert mit Flite aus dem CAAD 3 Team Saeco:





Alle weiteren Teile sind nun bestellt, demnächst mehr..

VG
peru


----------



## LeFrankdrien (7. Juni 2020)

So,

heute noch Speichen ausgemessen und hoffentlich wirklich die allerletzten Teile bestellt. 









Dann werden mal 32x 293 mm 2,0 - 1,8 - 2,0 bestellt und 32x 291 mm 2,0 - 1,8 - 2,0 in silber bestellt. Wie von den Herren Steve und Olli gewünscht....

VG
peru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (7. Juni 2020)

Ist das gut, tolle Arbeit! Wird top


----------



## Onegear (8. Juni 2020)

Das wird super!!! :-D 

Die Laserlogos gefallen mir ziemlich gut! Schön dezent und trotzdem ein Eyecatcher!  

Freue mich schon auf den LRS mit klassischem Speichenbild 

Gibt es Speichen überhaupt noch in ungeraden Längen zum Bestellen? Ich dachte immer, dass mittlerweile nur noch in 2mm Schrittweiten angeboten wird...?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (8. Juni 2020)

Moin moin,

bei meinen Großhändlern sind noch ungerade Speichen im Angebot, leider immer die, die ich nicht mehr verwenden darf--- wegen Dir und dem Steve   

Folglich wirds 290 und 292, der 1 mm ist verkraftbar. Aber natürlich auch nicht auf Lager, also wird es wieder dauern..

VG
peru


----------



## LeFrankdrien (5. Juli 2020)

Servus miteinander,

es ist Zeit, die letzten News durchzugeben:

Laufräder aufgebaut. VR lief top, absolut rund und keinerlei Höhenschläge. Ließ sich super zentrieren und die Speichenspannung war sehr gleichmäßig zu erhöhen.

Am HR wusste ich ja schon, dass das alte LR auch schon einen ordentlichen Höhenschlag hatte. So ist es auch geblieben. Trotz Ausbeulen war nicht mehr rauszuholen. Auch nochmal 1mm von der Speichenlänge wegzunehmen war ein Fehler. Das wird zusammen mit dem minimalen Lagerspiel noch behoben. Soviel vorneweg: es hat gehalten. Und gefühlt war der H'schlag heute nimmer so stark spürbar wie gestern.

Logo lesen in Fahrtrichtung durchs Ventilloch  





Hinten net ganz so genau getroffen:





Abdrücken:





Natürlich alles mit dem TS-3...hab die nette Seriennummer gar nie so richtig wahrgenommen  





Reifen drauf....die mussten "draufoperiert" werden. Sind aber trotz sehr niedrigem Querschnitt sehr komfortabel. Baumwolle halt..





Trick 17 mit der Stützenklemmung. Der Titanbolzen aus Lu war natürlich zu kurz. Also eine schwarze Bremsen-Hülsenmutter umfunktioniert:





Dann noch alles andere komplettiert: 

ein 38 Kettenblatt und ne 36er Kassette. Ging natürlich erst nachdem ich auf das GS Schaltwerk der 5700er Serie upgedatet habe. Und ich war heute froh, dass ich diese Übersetzung hatte. Später mehr dazu:





Dann noch Züge verlegen und wickeln:









Ergebnis:

ein ECHTES Eisenschwein  





 Der Steve @tofu1000 war auch ein stückweit geistiger Vater, also war der Plan für die erste Belatungsprobe klar!!!!

Ab nach Leipzig mit dem Hocker!









beim Stevo in guter Gesellschaft:





VG
Peru


----------



## Onegear (6. Juli 2020)

Das ist wirklich sehr sehr schön und ansehnlich geworden!   Da hat sich der Aufwand gelohnt!
Das Gewicht überrascht mich zwar ein wenig, aber du trittst das schon den Berg hoch 

Viel Spaß mit dem Hobel!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (6. Juli 2020)

Jo, dank 38/36 schon. Aber den Obermylauer Berg halb auf Schotter wegen der Baustelle hätt ich sonst wohl nur mit Puls 300 geschafft. Auch wenn die Kassette ein Frevel ist bleibt sie drauf, weil Du trotz Heldenkurbel und fast 11 kg jeden Berg hochkommst.

Na, es ist halt alles heavy an dem Teil. Sattelstütze hat ne 3mm Wandung! Und der Kopf ist massiv. Der komplette Antrieb wiegt ja auch noch richtig viel. Und die LR sind ja auch kein Leichtbau. Lenker 320 g, Sattel wohl Richtung 300 g, da kommt schon was zusammen. 

Ein Glück, dass ICH so leicht bin 

Korrektur: Schaltwerk ist ein RD-5800, nicht 5700. Und hir noch die Daten von der Fahrt zum Steve. Heimwärts war dann nix mehr zu wollen. Mit dem fiesen Gegenwind ab Leipzig hätt ich mir fast die Aache vorn Kopp gedrückt..

Schee wars wie immer beim Steve! Hab ihn zwar von der Arbeit abgehalten, dafür hatte er dann am nächsten Morgen nen Kopp


----------



## tofu1000 (9. Juli 2020)

peru73 schrieb:


> ...
> dafür hatte er dann am nächsten Morgen nen Kopp
> ...



Maul! Und scheinbar auch noch etwas zittrige Hände....






Aber unterm Strich ein wirklich ausgesprochen schöner Hobel in schlichter Eleganz!


----------



## Ketterechts (10. Juli 2020)

Wirklich schön geworden der Renner 

Black und White - zeitlose Eleganz


----------



## Pflock22 (13. Dezember 2020)

@peru73

Hammer hammer. Ich habe gerade genau das gleiche Projekt vor.
Gleicher Rahmen, schwarze Teile. Sora statt der 105, und Gabel soll auch schwarz werden.. 

Kannst du mir helfen und sagen welche Innenlager ich dort in den Rahmen bekomme.Vielleicht kannst du mir einfach das Innenlager nennen was du verwendet hast.

Auch würde ich gerne wissen, wie du die Aufkleber auf Lenker bekommen hast, sieht astrein aus.

Danke


----------



## LeFrankdrien (13. Dezember 2020)

Hi,

also bzgl. Innenlager müsste man wissen, welche Sora Du verbauen willst. Da gab es ja 4-Kant, Hollowtech 1 und mittlerweile Hollowtech 2 Kurbeln. Am besten mal die typische Shimano Typen-Nummer posten.

Den Thread haste allerdings nicht sehr genau durchgelesen, oder ? Das sind keine Kleber, die Logos sind gelasert.

Das Ganze lief über den Steve aus Leipzig, der dafür seinen Kontakt bemüht hat. Wenn Du das auch willst, dann solltest Du Dich an ihn wenden (@tofu1000 ). Er hat auch die Logos in CAD gezeichnet. Im Zweifel würde ich mich nochmal anschließen und 1-2 Sattelstützen lasern lassen.

Insofern die Gabel nicht total vermackt ist würde ich auf keinen Fall schwarzen Lack draufkleistern. MMn leidet die Optik dadurch extrem. Das bringt das Rad keinen Deut weiter. Dann lieber das Geld in ne bessere Gruppe investieren oder schicke Anbauteile mit Laserlogo. Just my 2cents.

VG
peru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pflock22 (13. Dezember 2020)

Danke Peru,

Ich habe erst nach dem anmelden alle Bilder endlich mal sehen können . Dachte du hättest auch Stickers.
GT Lazern brauche ich nicht unbedingt, aber ich werde mich auf jeden Fall bei Tofu melden, wegen anderer Laser Projekte. Danke

Ich werde wohl die Sora Hollowtech 2 verbauen wollen, da das die einzige ist, die ich finde.
Habe schon den ganzen Sora Satz, nur nicht die Kurbel.
Momentan habe ich 4 kant innenlager drin, aber dafür gibts kaum noch Kurbeln in schwarz neu oder gebraucht. Einbaubreite ist ja 68/73mm Deswegen Überlegung:

Shimano Hollowtech II Bottom Bracket BB-RS500 BSA
mit
Shimano 
Sora FC-R3000 2x9-speed Crank 50/34 175mm

Der Durchmesser passt ja, wenn die breit stimmt oder ?

P.S. Gabel in schwarz sind doch sensationell aus ..
Guck mal hier ein 1996 GT Force








						1996 GT Force
					






					www.pedalroom.com


----------



## LeFrankdrien (13. Dezember 2020)

Hi,

na der Radplan Delta hat noch genug 4-Kant Suginos...silber oder schwarz:



			RADPLAN DELTA - Vierkantantriebe
		


Ist halt preislich in einer anderen Liga.

Was meinst Du mit:

"Der Durchmesser passt ja, wenn die breit stimmt oder ?"

Das eine hat mit dem anderen ja gar nichts zu tun. Da gibt es ja die wildesten Kombis. Das Innenlager wär aber auf jeden Fall passend. 

Eine schwarze Gabel mag mir nicht gefallen, und original Lack zu übertünchen, wenn eine Neulackierung nicht notwendig ist, halte ich weiterhin für das falsche Detail an dem Rad...aber ist ja Deins, nicht meins 

VG
peru


----------



## Pflock22 (14. Dezember 2020)

Danke fürs Feedback .. und gute Nachricht, die Gabel bleibt weiss


----------



## tofu1000 (14. Dezember 2020)

peru73 schrieb:


> ....
> Im Zweifel würde ich mich nochmal anschließen und 1-2 Sattelstützen lasern lassen.
> ...


Danke für die Blumen, Hase! Schick her den Bums! 😉

Aber zum Thema:  Solche filigranen Sachen zu kleben ist nahezu sinnfrei. 1mm Breite plotten ist zwar, bevorzugt mit nem neuen Messer, möglich, aber durch die geringe Haftfläche verschieben die sich im Alltag relativ schnell. Und auf Transparentfolie gedruckt sieht shaijse aus... 

Ich hoffe, irgendwann läuft mir auch nochmal ein Turnersches Stahlross über den Weg... Notfalls würde ich ja auch ein Pulse nehmen... 😄


----------



## LeFrankdrien (15. Dezember 2020)

Hase! Du lebst noch? PRIMA!!

Ich such mal wegen Stützen...aufgrund kostspieliger "von mir für mich Geschenke" in den letzten Wochen wird das sicher näxtes Jahr werden. Lenker hätt ich noch auf Lager.

Stahl GT in den Größen 52/54 sieht man wirklich selten in letzter Zeit. Große Größen schon eher.

Ich such auch schon immer über craigslist, aber nix dabei...hab letztens schon mal vorsorglich ein GT ZR1000 in der Team-Lackierung mit den blau-roten Streifen in 56 gekauft. Falls hier mal jemand Lust auf eine Restauration hat...

VG
peru


----------



## Onegear (16. Dezember 2020)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hase! Du lebst noch? PRIMA!!
> 
> Ich such mal wegen Stützen...aufgrund kostspieliger "von mir für mich Geschenke" in den letzten Wochen wird das sicher näxtes Jahr werden. Lenker hätt ich noch auf Lager.
> 
> ...



Ja was höre ich denn da Schönes?!  😜 Was hasten dir gekauft Großer? 

Und n Bild vom ZR1000 würde mich auch interessieren. Vielleicht wäre das ja was für mich ;-)

Grüße aus den Bergen ⛰️🗻


----------



## LeFrankdrien (16. Dezember 2020)

Hi,

ist tatsächlich ein ZR1000 wie aus meinem Aufbau, leider mit deutlichen Kampfspuren und vielleicht im Einkauf etwas zu teuer gewesen...ich würde es zum Selbstkostenpreis weitergeben.

Hab ich aber bewusst übern Teich geholt, falls hier jemand eins haben will. Mir ist es ja ne Nummer zu groß...

Aber in der Tat ein 56er nach GT Maß...Bilder kann ich heute Abend mal machen...

VG
peru


----------



## LeFrankdrien (16. Dezember 2020)

Servus Oli,

schaust halt mal,ob Du damit leben könntest. Kleber könnten vielleicht von meiner Restauration des GT Xizang abgeleitet werden, fall es restauriert werden soll...





__





						Album GT ZR1000 56er - for sale - MTB-News.de
					






					fotos.mtb-news.de
				




VG
peru


----------



## tofu1000 (16. Dezember 2020)

Ich verrate meine Idee jetzt lieber nicht....


peru73 schrieb:


> Servus Oli,
> 
> schaust halt mal,ob Du damit leben könntest. Kleber könnten vielleicht von meiner Restauration des GT Xizang abgeleitet werden, fall es restauriert werden soll...
> 
> ...


Schon irgendwie geil....... 😎 Also schlag lieber zu, Oli! 😉 Und falls du wegen der Kleber Hilfe brauchst, sag bescheid, die könnte man ja noch gut vom Original abnehmen.

Boah, und gerade gesehen: Den geilen, aber sackschweren Syncros-Steuersatz hatte ich in meinem ersten GT! Und der sollte eigentlich ins STS. Ist der noch brauchbar und vollständig? 🤨


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (17. Dezember 2020)

Klemmkonus und Ahead Kappe fehlen...


----------



## Onegear (18. Dezember 2020)

Ich schreib dir mal ne PN Peter


----------



## Onegear (18. Dezember 2020)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Ich verrate meine Idee jetzt lieber nicht....
> 
> Schon irgendwie geil....... 😎 Also schlag lieber zu, Oli! 😉 Und falls du wegen der Kleber Hilfe brauchst, sag bescheid, die könnte man ja noch gut vom Original abnehmen.
> 
> Boah, und gerade gesehen: Den geilen, aber sackschweren Syncros-Steuersatz hatte ich in meinem ersten GT! Und der sollte eigentlich ins STS. Ist der noch brauchbar und vollständig? 🤨



Vielleicht sollte ich lieber auch nicht schreiben, was ich evtl. damit vor hätte 
Zumindest weitgehend period correct würde es schon werden...ob aber ein RR Lenker seinen Platz darauf finden würde, weiß ich nicht genau 😉😛

Aber wir sind ja tolerant hier im GT Unterforum! 😍❤️ Bei mir im Keller steht sogar ein Cannondale neben meinem Zaskar! 🤣😂😅


----------



## Onegear (21. Dezember 2020)

@tofu1000 : Bitte übernehmen Sie!  

Mir isser nämlich zu groß der Rahmen....zu kurze Beine


----------



## LeFrankdrien (21. Dezember 2020)

...der Stevo ist doch noch kleiner


----------



## tofu1000 (27. Dezember 2020)

Onegear schrieb:


> @tofu1000 : Bitte übernehmen Sie!
> 
> Mir isser nämlich zu groß der Rahmen....zu kurze Beine



Ach, ernsthaft?!? Warst du nicht mal größergewachsen als ich?! 🤔


peru73 schrieb:


> ...der Stevo ist doch noch kleiner


Und das AUSGERECHNET von dir... Und dabei lüge ich nur, was die Größe meiner 👶🏼👶🔫 angeht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (28. Dezember 2020)

Hase, ruhig.....

der Oli hat im Verhältnis anscheindend wirklich kurze Beine...Ist größer als ich, Schrittlänge aber 3 cm kürzer...

Und Du BIST doch kleiner als ich ...

VG
Peter


----------



## Onegear (5. Januar 2021)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hase, ruhig.....
> 
> der Oli hat im Verhältnis anscheindend wirklich kurze Beine...Ist größer als ich, Schrittlänge aber 3 cm kürzer...
> 
> ...


Jo Stevo, da hat das Peterle Recht: So isses


----------



## tofu1000 (5. Januar 2021)

Das klären wir dieses Jahr (hoffentlich) noch, ihr Milbenkaiser! 

Aber ja, hab gemessen und musste tränenreich feststellen: Is a wengla zu hoch....


----------

